# Yellow River, 8/6



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hit the river this morning enjoying my last week of freedom before back to work next week. Started throwing topwater at daylight and caught a few small bass and one good one at 3 lbs. Then we switched to the worm and caught a mess of small ones and another one that was right at 3 lbs, throw in a big jackfish and goggle eye and we left with a good mess. Soft plastic was really what they were keying on this morning. Conditions are great for bass fishing, and a nice breeze all morning made it ideal to be fishing.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice Jack. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice chunky bass and a big ol' jack to boot.

Still no Bertha?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Nice chunky bass and a big ol' jack to boot.
> 
> Still no Bertha?


Nope still no Bertha, she's holed up in her dark lair feasting on crawfish and bream, amusing herself at my "nice try"...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> Nope still no Bertha, she's holed up in her dark lair feasting on crawfish and bream, amusing herself at my "nice try"...


Ha ha. You may have to resort to ninja tactics or something.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Ha ha. You may have to resort to ninja tactics or something.


Grenade and or dynamite lol


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

If you ain't cheatin', you ain't try'n. :no:


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Congrats on a great day before returning to the salt mine.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice fish there Mr. Coss !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I had plans on hitting yeller this AM, but unfortunately I watched the news and there was suppose to be rain all over at 0600!!!! I woke up bout 6 and nope!!!! Didn't rain at my place till well after 10!!!!

Great fish brother!!!!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

great report....nice mess of fish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, I sure would like to have that jack fried and on my supper table.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> I had plans on hitting yeller this AM, but unfortunately I watched the news and there was suppose to be rain all over at 0600!!!! I woke up bout 6 and nope!!!! Didn't rain at my place till well after 10!!!!
> 
> Great fish brother!!!!


It seems These weather predictions are only for the moment. It's got to the point I get up early and check the radar and direction of any storm activity and make my own call on go or no go. So far it's worked out just fine.


----------

